# Groove is to Dado as Rabbit is to ????



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I always called a notch cut in the edge of wood a Rabbit. But, I remember reading somewhere that there is a different name for a Rabbit that goes cross the grain. I think it started with an F. What is its correct name?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

You are probably thinking of "fillester" or "fillister".


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks ChuckV that name sounds correct.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

fillester


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

In Great Britten it's called a rebate.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Rember..there is a diffrence between a rabbit an a rabbet…


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Squirrel?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Rabbit applies to Hare , Bunny , aka "Wabbit" per Elmer Fudd









Rabbet / Rebate applies to woodworking : )


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

There is no need to split hares:


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

Furrow


----------

